# What age to neuter a male and how to tell how old he is?



## Tweetiepy (Nov 22, 2010)

I've searched the threads for this info and I'm getting way too many hits. Popcorn, I was told, is about 10 weeks old now. I brought him to the vet to get his nails clipped (they're black and I wanted to know how to hold him properly since I can't flip him on his back). The vet double checked to make sure he was a male and showed me some teeny tiny testicles about the size of half a pea. Now when we discovered that Peaches was a boy, his testicles were very easy to see and were about 1" long. I heard that you have to wait for the testicles to drop before he can be neutered - what do they mean by "drop" cuz those pea-sized balls were very present.

When I got Popcorn I was told he was either 2or 3 months old. Is there any way I can know this and how do I know that he's ready to be fixed? this whole testicle dropping bit threw me, I didn't think they had any until about 4 months.

Will I know it's time when he starts humping everyone? or can I go before that happens? Just today I got a whiff of "BO", it was coming from him - could he already be sexually mature and showing signs of being aggression towards Peaches? he seems very anxious to meet him/rip him apart. If Peaches goes near the separating cage, Popcorn is all over following him and shoving his nose through the grids.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 23, 2010)

Testicles dropping means that his scrotal sacs contain testicles. If you see the sacs and feel the little pea inside then they've dropped. You can ask your vet based on the size of what you saw during the first visit, does your vet feel that he or she can perform the neuter? Some boys develop earlier. 4 months is about average.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

..ull see them danglin...well unless hes shy then he might suck em up..hehe...like Helen said just give a little squeeze on his danglers.....


----------



## tamsin (Nov 23, 2010)

Pea sized sounds very small - are you sure it wasn't just the empty sacks ready for them to drop into? Even on very small rabbits your taking large grape sized.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 23, 2010)

they were pea size but they may just be empty sacks - Peaches had the grapes - he's the same breed as popcorn


----------



## tamsin (Nov 24, 2010)

Lol, the things up bunny owners discuss. If you have a feel the difference should be fairly obvious. If they are down they'll feel plump like grapes otherwise just feel like a fold of skin.

They usually drop somewhere between 12-15 weeks but it can be later. 

It doesn't sound like they are down yet to me. As you know from your other bunny, when they are there they are quite obvious


----------

